# E61 Izzo Alex 2 - Tearing my hair out (what's left of it) :(



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorted


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are the valves in the E 61 moving freely ? Are the seal seats damaged /nicked/corroded ? Some springs of same length have different tensions , have you replaced the in correct position ? Is the small spring seat /washer in the bottom of the E 61 Are the cam followers sticking ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Are the valves in the E 61 moving freely ? Are the seal seats damaged /nicked/corroded ? Some springs of same length have different tensions , have you replaced the in correct position ? Is the small spring seat /washer in the bottom of the E 61 Are the cam followers sticking ?


Is there not a 3-way valve that diverts the incoming water from the pump to either the boiler or the HX/Group?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the replies. There is no corrosion or damage on any of the parts, as said I have totally stripped and refurbished the entire group head so is like new. I'm now thinking that perhaps I haven't tightened up the valves enough so they are fractionally longer than they should be which could cause the brew valve not to seat properly. Am going to dismantle the whole thing again later and check everything (again)..


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Is there not a 3-way valve that diverts the incoming water from the pump to either the boiler or the HX/Group?


This.

Should be a solenoid doing it.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

No solenoid on the E61, it's an old fashioned manually operated lever device..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

should still have a solenoid


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

No solenoid... just springs and brass valves..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

HizerKite said:


> No solenoid... just springs and brass valves..


Not in/around the group, but somewhere along the water inlet. The water has to split at some point to feed both the HX and the boiler as they are separate, which system gets the pressure from the pump should be controlled by the solenoid.

Are you sure there is no solenoid of any type at this point?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Not in the group, but somewhere along the water inlet. The water has to split at some point to feed both the HX and the boiler as they are separate, which system gets the pressure from the pump should be controlled by the solenoid.
> 
> Are you sure there is no solenoid of any type at this point?


There is an autofill valve (solenoid) that is activated when the boiler water level is low, I have checked and it's also in perfect condition and definitely not the cause of the problem. I have noticed you can actually hear steam coming out of the group head when it's not supposed to be. Am going to take it all to bits later and swap the valves for those in my own machine to see if this makes a difference. I hadn't realised the clearances were so tight. Will get it going I'm sure and photos of the finished machine will be displayed on here when done..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are they the original valves ? Replacement ones can and do vary in length.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If your going to scrap it, I should keep quiet and get a nice working Alex. However....

1. Remove the handle, side tube and cam. Press the pump button as if to pull a shot. If water pisses out of the round hole where the cam chamber is.....you have fitted the top valve incorrectly, or there is a problem with the top valve..

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

The link shows how to get the lever and cam out....do that first and report back.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

All sorted now, thanks for all suggestions and replies. Turned out I just hadn't tightened the new valves enough as was being too cautious and this meant they were all slightly too long and the brew valve was not fully seated when the lever is in the neutral position. I hadn't realised the tolerances were so fine. Just got a leaking brew head connector to sort now but this shouldn't be too challenging


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great to hear you got it sorted


----------

